# Spritzschutz für Laptop



## Wolf78 (18. Oktober 2010)

*Spritzschutz für Laptop*

Hallo 


Ich suche einen Spritzschutz für meinen Sony Vaio VGN-NR21M.

Hab nix passendes gefunden. Bitte um Hilfe ..


Dankschön


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spritzschutz für Laptop*

Was meinst Du damit? Ne Hülle, damit Du es im geschlossenes Zustand auch mal durch nen Regenschauer tragen kannst? ^^


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spritzschutz für Laptop*

Na ja, der klassische Fall wäre ja der Einsatz in einem Labor o.ä., in dem mit Flüssigkeiten handiert wird; sollte aber keinen Unterschied machen; mir ist jedenfalls kein Spritzschutz bekannt und ich weiß auch nicht, wo man soetwas bekommt


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spritzschutz für Laptop*

Also, wenn es für so eine Gelegenheit wäre und es nur ne einmalige Sache ist, könnte man auch einfach Malerfolie nehmen. Die ist durchsichtig genug, um das Display zu erkennen.


----------



## Wolf78 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spritzschutz für Laptop*

Warum ich die brauche . Weil ich gerne Sabbere . 

Ne im ernst ,mein Kind (3) hat jetzt zum 2ten mal Apfelschorle über die Tastatur geschüttet. 

Hab hier mal was gefunden Notebook Tastaturschutzfolie Größe XL für 17" Notebooks - Galvanische Trennung,Medical PC,Netzwerktrennung,Netzwerkblitzschutz,DIN EN 60601 PC und Radiologie Monitore sowie Tastaturschutzfolie im CSID Shop .

Die sollte erstmal was abhalten,wenn wieder mal was umfliegt . Glücklicher weise funktioniert er noch ohne Probleme .


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spritzschutz für Laptop*

einfach keine Getränke in der nähe erlauben :p


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spritzschutz für Laptop*

Ist denn das Notebook dann auch 2 mal kaputtgegangen deswegen?

Kauf lieber ne Schnaneltasse für Dein Kind, das ist die einfachere Lösung, inkl. "kein Getränk in Notebooknähe!"


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spritzschutz für Laptop*

Wenns hart auf hart kommt:
Panasonic Toughbook CF-31 Performance, HSDPA, GPS, Windows 7 Professional (CF-31ATNEHPG) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
IP65-"Schutz gegen Strahlwasser (Düse) aus beliebigem Winkel"

Nur etwas teuer... du könntest genauso gut jedesmal einen neuen Laptop kaufen ^^


----------

